# Pirates of the Carribean : On Stranger Tides



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Disney Announces Johnny Depp in Pirates movie #4.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090911/ap_en_ot/us_film_pirates_of_the_caribbean

_--- fixed the thread title_


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love Johnny Depp. The movie could be completely horrible, and I would still think it was the best thing ever. I love how Depp does so well with Disney and Disney-esque productions. At first glance, you wouldn't think that was a great match, but when you notice how quirky he is and how quirky Disney characters are, it totally fits.

I wonder what the storyline will be for this latest film.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Swoon!!!!  I love me some Jack Sparrow.....    But I've got to wait until 2011? That really blows.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I just hope it's better than they've been.  It'd be nice if it was a prequel because they've really ruined some of the characters for me.  I heard a while back that Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom weren't even going to sign up if they did a fourth but I guess with the economy the way it is...  And Johnny Depp as Tonto?  I swear I shouldn't be surprised by the roles he takes anymore and he's somehow brilliant and completely different in every single one, but I woulda never called that one.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I completely agree with you, he is so multi-talented it's scary because the movies have been icky at best but he is so worth it.  Nothing against Hugh but I think Jack Sparrow is pretty cool.  Wonder if he has ever been to Hibbing?  Probably not since it is sorta land-locked.







There I got the two of them in one post


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I bet it will be fountain of youth - that is how the last one ended wasn't it -


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The first movie was incredible.  The second & third, meh.  I adore Johnny Depp, I love Jack Sparrow, but I seriously doubt the next movie is going to improve things over the last two.

Sigh.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Jack Sparrow is the best example/evidence of Johnny Depp's versatility as an actor! No wonder a lot of people love him!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to admit, I am not a Johnny Depp fan. Never have been. However, I live him in Pirates. He plays Jack perfectly.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have to admit, I am not a Johnny Depp fan. Never have been. However, I live him in Pirates. He plays Jack perfectly.


I'm not sure if I'm "not a Johnny Depp fan" - because: the first movie I ever saw him in was Pirates. After that, seeing him in any other role, I keep searching for Jack Sparrow & can never find him, so it just doesn't seem like it is really Johnny Depp. So I can't even make a judgment about whether Depp is good or not - to me, if he's not Jack Sparrow, he's not Depp!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

When the first Pirates movie came out my mom thought it was good, but was amazed that Disney would let the main character be gay............ .... .... I was like mom.. He's DRUNK... not  gay.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> When the first Pirates movie came out my mom thought it was good, but was amazed that Disney would let the main character be gay............ .... .... I was like mom.. He's DRUNK... not gay.


My mom & m-i-l would be the same way


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I'm not sure if I'm "not a Johnny Depp fan" - because: the first movie I ever saw him in was Pirates. After that, seeing him in any other role, I keep searching for Jack Sparrow & can never find him, so it just doesn't seem like it is really Johnny Depp. So I can't even make a judgment about whether Depp is good or not - to me, if he's not Jack Sparrow, he's not Depp!


LOL! One of the most amazing things about Johnny Depp is the very fact that he can play such diverse roles and you never see one character blending into the next. You may not like one or more of them--there are plenty I can't or won't watch--but at least you know the next one will be something completely different!

Certain other actors


Spoiler



_**cough cough** Tom Cruise **cough cough**_


 basically play their vision of themselves over and over again. I personally think they don't deserve a tenth of the credit they receive--it's not ACTING if every single character you play is exactly the same.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Certain other actors
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It's probably sacrilege to say it but I feel the same way about John Wayne. The character might have a different name. . . .but he's always John Wayne. . . . . . .


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, I'm happy to hear a 4th movie will be released. Like most here, I'm a big Johnny Depp fan. Ya got to admire an actor who can play Willy Wonka, Jack Sparrow, Sweeny Todd, and Edward Scissorhands, and pull it off. At least he does in my opinion.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Wow, I'm happy to hear a 4th movie will be released. Like most here, I'm a big Johnny Depp fan. Ya got to admire an actor who can play Willy Wonka, Jack Sparrow, Sweeny Todd, and Edward Scissorhands, and pull it off. At least he does in my opinion.


Oooh, and don't forget the role in _Chocolat_!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Disney just loves the $$$$ that this franchise has created.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oooh, and don't forget the role in _Chocolat_!


One of his best, understated roles!!  (that's supposed to be a licking lips smilie)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> One of his best, understated roles!!  (that's supposed to be a licking lips smilie)


Of course you're licking your lips at the memory of all the _chocolate_ in the movie, right??


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oooh, and don't forget the role in _Chocolat_!


Well, you'll probably gasp with disbelief, but I haven't seen chocolat yet. I know - run don't walk- to the nearest video store, right?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Well, you'll probably gasp with disbelief, but I haven't seen chocolat yet. I know - run don't walk- to the nearest video store, right?


I'm not disbelieving at all... _you'll_ gasp when I tell you that I have seen about _three_ new movies (as in, at the theater) in the past fifteen years. I saw this one when it came out, and liked it, but I don't know your taste in movies.

I did buy the book last year, but it's still on the TBR pile.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I agree with CegAbq and VictoriaP Mr. Depp is one of the top actors in this era... John Wayne and Errol Flynn and Gary Cooper come to mind to me off how I would put him in a style of acting be yourself as you would be the character. I am looking forward for number four and five....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm not disbelieving at all... _you'll_ gasp when I tell you that I have seen about _three_ new movies (as in, at the theater) in the past fifteen years. I saw this one when it came out, and liked it, but I don't know your taste in movies.
> 
> I did buy the book last year, but it's still on the TBR pile.


I'm another one that NEVER goes to the theater. I think I'm down to a movie every 3-4 years or so. And I rarely watch them at home either. I have to really want to see a movie badly before I'll watch one.

Or be trapped on a plane. LOL


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm another one that NEVER goes to the theater. I think I'm down to a movie every 3-4 years or so. And I rarely watch them at home either. I have to really want to see a movie badly before I'll watch one.
> 
> Or be trapped on a plane. LOL


  Yep. Throughout the 80's, my entire movie watching was whatever was offered in-flight. 

I lived overseas, and I was totally out of touch with movies and pop culture apart from that (and in many ways still am ). I remember once arriving for a visit to the U.S. after a long flight and saying to my mother that there had been a pretty decent movie on the flight, with some actor I had never heard of but who had kinda nice eyes. She was greatly amused to find out that I was probably the only person in the country who had never heard of Tom Cruise. This was '86 or early '87; the movie was Top Gun.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Yep. Throughout the 80's, my entire movie watching was whatever was offered in-flight.
> 
> I lived overseas, and I was totally out of touch with movies and pop culture apart from that (and in many ways still am ). I remember once arriving for a visit to the U.S. after a long flight and saying to my mother that there had been a pretty decent movie on the flight, with some actor I had never heard of but who had kinda nice eyes. She was greatly amused to find out that I was probably the only person in the country who had never heard of Tom Cruise. This was '86 or early '87; the movie was Top Gun.


We lived overseas for 3 years, and our daughter was 5 when we came back... DH and I were DYING to get to a good bookstore, so the day after getting stateside we rushed the whole famdamly out to the mall.. we parked, started walking.. and daughter goes "wow, this is a big church." (biggest building she had ever seen was a church.) I realized then that we had the only girl in america who did not know what a mall was.
Now she is a teenager, and that is just a fond memory....

Back On topic... I too hope Pirates #4 is better than the last 2.. maybe they get some fresh blood writing scripts this time around.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Of course you're licking your lips at the memory of all the _chocolate_ in the movie, right??


Heck no - not a chocolate person...but I am a Depper!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm another one that NEVER goes to the theater. I think I'm down to a movie every 3-4 years or so. And I rarely watch them at home either. I have to really want to see a movie badly before I'll watch one.
> 
> Or be trapped on a plane. LOL


We were the same way and got tired of hearing about so many good ones from others...and they are so not the same on the plane (we used to get in 3 per leg of our PhX-LHR flights) SO we decided to alternate our Friday night date night activities - Sakana for sushi one week, a movie and late night nosh the other. Been fun so far!


----------

